# 3D shoot at MIdmichee



## Pjrol (Dec 24, 2004)

3D shoot at Midmichee 15th and 16th. 8 until 3. Before 10am get a free pancake and sausage breakfast. Come check out the club. Just out of Midland off 20 on 9 mile


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Been there.... nice facility! I'd like to head over there myself this weekend if I can fit it in my schedule.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

3d shoots out there are great! Usually they have a $1 shoot at an unknown yardage on an elk for a prize, will that be there this weekend?

Hope to make it over, all depends on how grouse huntin' looks.


----------



## Pjrol (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep the elk shoot will be there.


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

Used to go to the youth shoot there! Learned to shoot a bow there 45 years ago. Even had my first wedding reception there! Glad to hear it's still making memories!


----------

